# Itchin' to run somethin' -- you pick!



## dave_o (Nov 28, 2005)

Hola!   Well, I'm back around ENWorld and even though it's finals time, it's crunch time for folks at work, and I'm running a Black Company d20 game IRL, there's nothin' like a PbP game to keep the ole' narrative skills sharp. So I'll run somethin'. But you pick! Choices are...

*Rivets Eternal* -- A steampunk setting of my own design, this would be a pulpy, cinematic romp using D&D 3.5e as well as Sorcery & Steam. The world includes, among other things, a balls-to-the-wall trade city run by intelligent undead, goblins influenced by Rastafarianism, and a huge world only partially mapped by the known intelligent races. For this I'd probably use action points.

*A Fistful of Gilds* -- Another one of my weird-assed ideas. Basically, take 1800s America (the wild west), make the Asian races Elves, Africans into Dwarves, and add magic along with the technology of the day. I'm not totally sure what firearms rules I'd be using but maybe Sorcery & Steam ones again. Probably will involve action points as well. Rules would mostly come from D&D 3.5e.

*Does Anything Matter if You're Already Dead?* -- PCs are zombies. Still debating if you'd make normal PCs with the zombie template applied and then keep your current INT score, or if I would make you start as commoner zombies with INT 3 before gaining class levels, who knows. Would be in a fantasy setting, though.

*Shipwrecked* -- In this game the PCs will be fresh off a shipwreck, on an uncharted coast, with very few usable things on their person. Could end up with fun roleplay, intense survivalism, or full-scale murder on the first page. Who knows.  D&D 3.5e rules.

*The Dark that Men Do* -- Set in my own world of Eldram, this is sort of your standard D&D game with a few twists. Firstly, most of Eldram is dominated by an Empire which, among other things, deems all forms of magic heresy. No healing spells, you ask? Well, there's twist numero dos -- the classes of the only available classes are Barbarian, Fighter, Rogue, and Monk. And for the big fat twist -- we use Call of Cthulhu d20 sanity and magic rules.

Also I may toy with the idea of a rotating DM in the PbP (as in, I DM for a time, then one of the PCs DMs and I play, etc.). Who knows. I'm a crazy guy. But discuss here, ask me any questions you may have, pledge your allegance to being a PC in whatever game goes, and VOTE (in the thread)!

*EDIT: I WILL ONLY BE COUNTING VOTES THAT ACTUALLY GET POSTED IN THE THREAD NOW SINCE I WOULD RATHER HAVE THE FOLKS WHO CARE ENOUGH TO POST IN THE THREAD IN MY GAME.  SO IF YOU VOTED AND WERE REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO THE GAME YOU VOTED FOR JUST POST HERE.*


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd certainly be interested in the first 2.  Both sound interesting.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 28, 2005)

Oooh! This looks exciting. So many fun choices. 

 Conceptually, I agree with bront that the first two games sound really cool. The last one, too, I like a lot. The problem with them, though, is that I don't have access to the Sorcery and Steam or Call of Cthulhu d20 rules so, disappointingly, I guess those games are ruled out for me. 

 However... the Shipwrecked idea could also be pretty damn cool. I'm envisaging a kinda fantasy version of Lost.  

 So if you happen to settle on that plan, count me in! Otherwise... I'm not enamoured of the zombie idea, and I couldn't play the other games, so I'd just have to wish you luck and bow out.


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't have Sorcery and Steam, doesn't mean I'm not willing to try


----------



## dave_o (Nov 28, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Oooh! This looks exciting. So many fun choices.
> 
> Conceptually, I agree with bront that the first two games sound really cool. The last one, too, I like a lot. The problem with them, though, is that I don't have access to the Sorcery and Steam or Call of Cthulhu d20 rules so, disappointingly, I guess those games are ruled out for me.
> 
> ...




C'mon now, not having copies of the books isn't a problem. I can help you out with any info you'd need. 'Sides, in a Call of Cthulhu d20 game it's more scary if you _don't_ have the book.


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 28, 2005)

Fine, nevermind.

Rivets, a-hole.  >


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 28, 2005)

hmmmm brains.... i vote zombies  though the WW looks like fun as well


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 28, 2005)

Hehe, okay. 

 In that case subtract one vote from the Shipwrecked game and add it to Fistful of Gilds. My partiality to the Wild West is shining through, and since nobody ever runs Deadlands I need a fix. 

 Failing that though I'd love to play in Rivets too. You had me at 'rasta goblins'.


----------



## doghead (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, the rasta goblins got my attention as well. Personally, I like the idea of Hobgoblins to the east, and elves in Africa. Perhaps dwarves in England. With the weather there, who would want to live above ground.

My other vote was for _Fistful of Gilds_. I have (had) a character in one fantasy western game, and it has been (was) a blast (its gone kinda quiet recently, unfortunately)


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 28, 2005)

Nooo. ZOMBIES is winning! You guys don't know how much trouble you're in for with zombies... We don't get to be super heroes, remember! And we'll probably be level 1..   Whimperrrr. My luck and they'll be fast runners with Cthulhu d20 sanity rules.

Also, there are only five people in this thread and zombies has six. Just an interesting note. If you vote, post some opinions!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, Zombies! With D&D 3.5 rules. I need to get some mileage out of Libris Mortis.


----------



## dave_o (Nov 28, 2005)

Right now, it looks like _Does Anything Matter if You're Already Dead?_ is winnin'.  But I'll let a bit more time pass before I decide to make a recruitment thread. BTW, Becca Bot is my girlfriend in real life, so she's guaranteed a spot in whatever I run. 

Keep voting! Also, yes, post opinions, questions, whatever. A game is only as good as its players are happy.


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> BTW, Becca Bot is my girlfriend in real life ...




Ah, that would explain the tone of affection.



			
				Becca Bot said:
			
		

> Fine, nevermind.
> 
> Rivets, a-hole. >


----------



## dave_o (Nov 29, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Ah, that would explain the tone of affection.




We love hard.


----------



## dave_o (Nov 29, 2005)

Just a bump I will offically close the polls THIS FRIDAY, as in December 2nd, so if you're planning on voting for something or asking a question or whatever you've got this week. I would go ahead and start the recruitment thread for whatever's leading at the moment right now but this is a hectic-assed week so I'll wait until Friday.

Whatever's on top this Friday gets run.


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 29, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Ah, that would explain the tone of affection.






What can I say? He likes it rough. That and I'm a femme bot lacking in human emotions.

And, oh yeah, I don't get a spot because I'm his girlfriend -- I get a spot because I kick arse at roleplay and I FINALLY know the rules.  *flex*

Pleased to meet you. I'm nicer than I seem.


----------



## doghead (Nov 29, 2005)

Becca Bot said:
			
		

> What can I say? He likes it rough. That and I'm a femme bot lacking in human emotions. And, oh yeah, I don't get a spot because I'm his girlfriend -- I get a spot because I kick arse at roleplay and I FINALLY know the rules.  *flex*




I never would have said otherwise.



			
				Becca Bot said:
			
		

> Pleased to meet you. I'm nicer than I seem.




Likewise.

thotd


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

Becca Bot said:
			
		

> Nooo. ZOMBIES is winning! You guys don't know how much trouble you're in for with zombies... We don't get to be super heroes, remember! And we'll probably be level 1..   Whimperrrr. My luck and they'll be fast runners with Cthulhu d20 sanity rules.
> 
> Also, there are only five people in this thread and zombies has six. Just an interesting note. If you vote, post some opinions!



Yes, interesteding particularly since a few of us posting in the thread didn't vote for Zombies :\


----------



## dave_o (Nov 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, interesteding particularly since a few of us posting in the thread didn't vote for Zombies :\




Got me thinkin'. I went through and tallied the votes of people who bothered to post in the thread and that looks like this: Rivets -- 4, Fistful -- 5, Zombies --2, Shipwrecked -- 0, Dark -- 1. And y'know, the people who care enough to post get priority, I think, so it looks like _A Fistful of Gilds_ is winnin' so far.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Doesn't it matter that the _important_ people voted for Zombies?


----------



## dave_o (Nov 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't it matter that the _important_ people voted for Zombies?




Well, whatever wins, if you wanna play a zombie I can probably work it out. Though you'd better have yer roleplay fingers* ready.

*Not to be confused with spirit fingers.**

**Unless you're playing a ghost.


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Doesn't it matter that the _important_ people voted for Zombies?



I did not 

Undead never realy thrilled me.  Zombies was probably the least interesting of the games up.  With Gilds and Rivits being pretty close to being tied for the top.  I remember reading about someone's alternate earth with magic and other races, which I thought was cool, and steampunk fantasy has always intrigued me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 29, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Well, whatever wins, if you wanna play a zombie I can probably work it out. Though you'd better have yer roleplay fingers* ready.
> 
> *Not to be confused with spirit fingers.**
> 
> **Unless you're playing a ghost.



 Especially if everyone else is playing a Ghostbuster.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I did not



My point exactly. I know the two people who voted Zombie.


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Undead never realy thrilled me.  Zombies was probably the least interesting of the games up.  With Gilds and Rivits being pretty close to being tied for the top.



Gilds is actually my second choice, but I thought a Good party of Undead would provide interesting roleplaying opportunities... "Not quite dead, not quite alive... why am I working for good? There must be some objective force that compels me to do so..."


----------



## dave_o (Nov 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I did not
> 
> Undead never realy thrilled me.  Zombies was probably the least interesting of the games up.  With Gilds and Rivits being pretty close to being tied for the top.  I remember reading about someone's alternate earth with magic and other races, which I thought was cool, and steampunk fantasy has always intrigued me.




I did run a short-lived game of my Wild West/Fantasy setting a while back. So maybe you're thinking of that? 

Rivets Eternal is sort of my baby since A) I'm working with a semi-well known comic book artist to write a Rivets Eternal comic, (shhh.   ), and B) I think it's the best setting I've created. But my Wild West setting is fun as hell too. So really it all depends. We'll see Friday. 

I hope more people post with thoughts cuz I really plan on having this game last the long haul (like these games on ENWorld that are in like part four, five, ad infinitum). So I want some real thought to go into it.


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 29, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Likewise.
> 
> thotd




Yay! Friend-listed. And I swear I'm not "spamming" to get more posts.

Also, he said the poll closes Friday but I don't think he meant he's running then. We've got another game then.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

G'day,

Rivets sounds like great fun. I'm already in an undead campaign, skeletonquest, so I'm less interested in Anything Matter?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## dave_o (Nov 29, 2005)

*OFFICAL TALLY (since we're only counting people who care enough to post now):* Rivets -- 5, Fistful -- 5, Zombies --2, Shipwrecked -- 0, Dark -- 1.

Uh-oh, looks like steampunk and wild west are tied.   And to clarify I'll be posting the character creation thread for whatever wins on Friday and then start the game when I get enough good submissions.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 29, 2005)

I haven't played in a real steampunk setting yet so am really looking forward to tackling a PC concept. Go Rivets, Go


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> I did run a short-lived game of my Wild West/Fantasy setting a while back. So maybe you're thinking of that?
> 
> Rivets Eternal is sort of my baby since A) I'm working with a semi-well known comic book artist to write a Rivets Eternal comic, (shhh.   ), and B) I think it's the best setting I've created. But my Wild West setting is fun as hell too. So really it all depends. We'll see Friday.
> 
> I hope more people post with thoughts cuz I really plan on having this game last the long haul (like these games on ENWorld that are in like part four, five, ad infinitum). So I want some real thought to go into it.



It might have been you.  There was a story hour on it, and I remember making a few suggestions as to what to do when the DM was asking in the general thread.  I'm not sure it was you though, as how you have the races drawn out seems a bit different.  But it could have been.

Edit: It was Silver Moon's game.


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It might have been you.  There was a story hour on it, and I remember making a few suggestions as to what to do when the DM was asking in the general thread.  I'm not sure it was you though, as how you have the races drawn out seems a bit different.  But it could have been.
> 
> Edit: It was Silver Moon's game.




I am most assuredly assure you (tho I am biased) that Dave's game will leave you wanting more. He's the best DM I've ever met, and I've met a gaggle of nerds qualified enough to call themselves good DM's. Dave's just... superior!


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 29, 2005)

I would be most interested in Zombies and Fistfull of Gilds


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 29, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> *OFFICAL TALLY (since we're only counting people who care enough to post now):* Rivets -- 5, Fistful -- 5, Zombies --2, Shipwrecked -- 0, Dark -- 1.



but..... there are only 3 votes for fistful..... i'm confused  ah  well ichange my vote from zombies to fistful


----------



## Bront (Nov 29, 2005)

Some people don't know how to multi-vote on the polls


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Some people don't know how to multi-vote on the polls




And you guys call yourselves computer nerds! ..  Wait, do you? Heh. I wish I was one. But I do know how to multi-vote! Gooo, 18 WIS!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 30, 2005)

I voted for the Dark campaign mainly because I'm already involved in an 'undead' campaign and I've never played steampunk rules, saying that out of the two most popular games so far, I like the sound of Rivets more that the Western game.

Also only dirty cheaters double vote


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2005)

Weird. 

Zombies is winning the voting, but no one seems to want to own up to voting for it.

thotd


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Nov 30, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Weird.
> 
> Zombies is winning the voting, but no one seems to want to own up to voting for it.
> 
> thotd



Blame the double voters


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 30, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Also only dirty cheaters double vote





No. He meant how you can check every single one if you want, when voting. It just makes more sense to vote for 1 or 2, since we won't have millions of voters or anything.


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 30, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Weird.
> 
> Zombies is winning the voting, but no one seems to want to own up to voting for it.
> 
> thotd




Because there are more votes than there were posters, so Dave thinks someone just came in and randomly voted, which they obviously did. If those people want to play so much, they'll say so.


----------



## dave_o (Nov 30, 2005)

*NEW TALLY:* Rivets -- 6, Fistful -- 7, Zombies -- 3, Shipwrecked  -- 0, Dark -- 2.

And yah, after making the poll I realized my mistake in that I only really care about the votes of people who bother to post in the thread (and will thus bother to post in my game). Fistful is winning only by a slim margin of one vote. Uh-oh.


----------



## Bront (Nov 30, 2005)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Also only dirty cheaters double vote



As a former Chicago mayor once said, vote early, vote often.


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2005)

And vote for me.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 30, 2005)

I'd love to play in a "The Dark" game... sounds like a nice gritty world... definately be a rogue.


----------



## dave_o (Nov 30, 2005)

*NEW TALLY:* Rivets -- 6, Fistful -- 7, Zombies -- 3, Shipwrecked -- 0, Dark -- 3.


----------



## LogicsFate (Nov 30, 2005)

JonnyFive said:
			
		

> but..... there are only 3 votes for fistful..... i'm confused  ah  well ichange my vote from zombies to fistful




I voted for zombies, and the later as I was posting the Fistful of Gilds grew on me


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 30, 2005)

doghead said:
			
		

> Weird.
> 
> Zombies is winning the voting, but no one seems to want to own up to voting for it.
> 
> thotd



 Did you miss when I was rooting for zombies?


----------



## dave_o (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's something else to discuss while I bash my skull in with end-of-semester crap -- usually, PbP games are written pretty much like prose. Both DM and PCs post basically what amounts to little bits of short fiction with rules questions and stuff as footnotes or whatever. Or the rules questions just live in the meta thread.

In any case, that is all cool and what have you. But, like another PbP I ran here for a while, I did it a little differently. I basically wrote up posts like a screenplay, with camera directions, dialogue, etc. Now obviously I was a little more discriptive than your average screenplay, but it did serve to give the game a weird, and also cinematic feel.

So, would that be cool? And if so, should only the DM posts be written up like screenplay or should both DM and PC posts be like that?

I, personally, think all the posts should be like that but DISCUSS.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 30, 2005)

Might be interesting. 

 I'm a big fan of prose writing, but of course I get to do that in a lot of other PbP games. I'd quite like the chance to try something different, and this does sound like a good idea.


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Did you miss when I was rooting for zombies?





Drrf. Settle down. He probably meant OF THE PEOPLE WHO DIDN'T POST but voted zombies, none of them owned up to it. Which is true. And therefore, sadly, their opinions do not matter, as people who post recieve priority.




			
				dave_o said:
			
		

> DAVE'S WORDS HERE.




I vote for DM -AND- player posts being as cinematic and art-fruity as possible, but only because I have that ability. The more description, the better. And if you're all good little boys and bo--.. Well, good boys, I may try to comission some sort of scene from our little 'play' to an artist I think does comissions and is very, very good!

So, one vote down, ten million anonymous ones to come.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Becca Bot said:
			
		

> Drrf. Settle down. He probably meant OF THE PEOPLE WHO DIDN'T POST but voted zombies, none of them owned up to it. Which is true. And therefore, sadly, their opinions do not matter, as people who post recieve priority.



"  " is just "confused." I'm not uppity or anything. 


			
				Becca Bot said:
			
		

> I vote for DM -AND- player posts being as cinematic and art-fruity as possible, but only because I have that ability. The more description, the better. And if you're all good little boys and bo--.. Well, good boys, I may try to comission some sort of scene from our little 'play' to an artist I think does comissions and is very, very good!



Ooh, good idea. Sounds good. I vote for cinematic too.

Lots of games would benefit from that style, I think.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 30, 2005)

I am one of the unclaimed ZOMBIES votes.

Tailspinner


----------



## dave_o (Nov 30, 2005)

Just so we're clear on what I'm talkin' about -- 

*INT. LOW-ANGLE*: The camera pans quickly up to THE STRANGER, an ancient and worn looking cowboy covered in an inch of sand and dust, who hasn't seen the touch of a razor in months. He flips a greasy iron revolver from his hip in a flash, and levels it.

*INT. MOUNTED*: Appearing to be mounted within the gun barrel itself, the camera reveals a portly SHOPKEEP in yellowed-white shirt, black bowtie, with slicked back, sparse brown hair. He looks terrified -- his jowls quiver.

*INT. LOW-ANGLE*: Same shot as before with THE STRANGER. He speaks in a raspy, dust-choked voice.

THE STRANGER: Good mornin', trader.

THE STRANGER smiles an exaggerated and yellowed smile.

_Edit! NEW TALLY: Rivets -- 6, Fistful -- 7, Zombies -- 4, Shipwrecked -- 0, Dark -- 3._


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 30, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Just so we're clear on what I'm talkin' about --
> 
> *INT. LOW-ANGLE*: The camera pans quickly up to THE STRANGER, an ancient and worn looking cowboy covered in an inch of sand and dust, who hasn't seen the touch of a razor in months. He flips a greasy iron revolver from his hip in a flash, and levels it.
> 
> ...





oh mi god, rly?

shi no i kant due tat


----------



## Becca Bot (Nov 30, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "  " is just "confused." I'm not uppity or anything.
> Ooh, good idea. Sounds good. I vote for cinematic too.
> 
> Lots of games would benefit from that style, I think.




Never said you were. Just clearing up the confusion, or thought I was. Cheers!


----------



## doghead (Nov 30, 2005)

Interesting. Not sure how I will go with it, my expreience is more with prose than film and TV scripts, but I think that it would be interesting to try. And I agree, it should be both players and DM.

What BB said is what I was trying to say. There were alot of votes for zombies in the poll, but only a few people posting were calling for it. I just thought it was curious.

thotd


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 30, 2005)

Interesting take on posting, one I haven't seen before, and one I am happy to adopt if the Rivets game gets up. 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 30, 2005)

Put me down as a vote for rivets and shipwreck, with a third for cinematic posts


----------



## dave_o (Dec 1, 2005)

NEW TALLY: Rivets -- 7, Fistful -- 7, Zombies -- 4, Shipwrecked -- 1, Dark -- 3.

Well, damn, I might end up having to pick between Rivets Eternal and A Fistful of Gilds on my own.


----------



## Ringmereth (Dec 1, 2005)

_Does Anything Matter if You're Already Dead?_ sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 1, 2005)

NEW TALLY: Rivets -- 7, Fistful -- 7, Zombies -- 5, Shipwrecked -- 1, Dark -- 3.


----------



## garlicnation (Dec 1, 2005)

I would be really interested in doing the zombies, as well as the first one. Have you read Libris Mortis. It is a book all about undead, and running undead as charachters. You can see me on aim for more info, but the book would greatly aid in running an undead campaign.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm generaly up for descriptive posts, and try to add little extras when I can, but that camera thing seems like a little bit too much.

But itching for extra description?  That I can do.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 1, 2005)

garlicnation said:
			
		

> I would be really interested in doing the zombies, as well as the first one. Have you read Libris Mortis. It is a book all about undead, and running undead as charachters. You can see me on aim for more info, but the book would greatly aid in running an undead campaign.




Oh yah, I have Libris Mortis, that big blue bastard. 

NEW TALLY: Rivets -- 7, Fistful -- 7, Zombies -- 6, Shipwrecked -- 1, Dark -- 3.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I'm generaly up for descriptive posts, and try to add little extras when I can, but that camera thing seems like a little bit too much.
> 
> But itching for extra description? That I can do.




I'll probably just go with standard narrative. It was just a wild idea.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 1, 2005)

Grr I am impatient. Okay, here's what's what. If you wanted ZOMBIES, whatever game I end up running I will work with as for having a zombie PC. But currently Rivets Eternal and A Fistful of Gilds are currently winning the votes of people who actually posted in the thread.

So. Someone champion Rivets, and someone champion Fistful, and post why I should run either/why you wanna play in it. Whichever seems like it'll cause more fun is what I'll run.

Go, go impatient Aries.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I'm about as reliable a poster as you'll get in a game, and generaly try to create fun and enjoyable characters 

As far as which one, I've wanted to try either of those 2 Style of games, either Alternate Earth Wild West, or Steampunk, so I'm fine with either.


----------



## dave_o (Dec 1, 2005)

Piss it, rolled randomly like a true gamer and got Rivets. Character creation/info thread forth-coming.


----------



## Bront (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool, sounds like fun 

any house rules/steam punk info we may need?


----------



## dave_o (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=158246 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LogicsFate (Dec 1, 2005)

O yeah, despite the fact I didn't vote for it, I am still very interested.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 1, 2005)

Alright GO RIVETS - woohooo


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

The dark sounds cool. I like a lot of Cthulhu and ran my ravenloft game as a CoC flavored D&D game. I don't have d20 CoC but playing a non magic D&D character in a world with Cthulhu magic sounds fun.

So a vote for THE DARK


----------



## Voadam (Dec 2, 2005)

nevermind, read the end of the thread, have fun with rivets guys.


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry, voters. The polls are closed now. I'll tell Dave to close 'em officially later.

Rivets Eternal is the weiner!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, it may be too late for voting (I've been unable to access the boards for a couple of weeks) and it may not make a difference at this stage, but I felt a need to vote for the _The Dark That Men Do_ simply because I haven't played CoC for a very long time, and a blend of CoC and 3.5 comes across as a highly desirable setting.

That said, enjoy your game people.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

There he is, welcome back


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 3, 2005)

blarg, moved


----------



## Becca Bot (Dec 3, 2005)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Well, it may be too late for voting (I've been unable to access the boards for a couple of weeks) and it may not make a difference at this stage, but I felt a need to vote for the _The Dark That Men Do_ simply because I haven't played CoC for a very long time, and a blend of CoC and 3.5 comes across as a highly desirable setting.
> 
> That said, enjoy your game people.





Please go here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=158246 if you want to play.


----------

